# White Cannondales!



## Ghostcode (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a thread for "black" Cannondales, where is the love for the white!? Picture thread for White Cannondales!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats one mean ride! :thumbsup: One of my all time favorites.

I haven't seen too many white Cannondales around.

Anyhoo...heres my white 52cm 08 Six13. I never understood why Cannondale used orange decals...

Edit: Got the Speedplays on. 









Girlfriend's 48cm CAAD8 day we got it, don't mind the seat height...it was dropped to get it in the car.


----------



## Ghostcode (Oct 1, 2010)

Sharp bikes AvantDale! What wheels are you rockin' on that Six13? Figured I'd help start this thread off with a bang, here are some recent pics of one of my best friends new bikes. 2011 SuperSix Hi-MOD RED


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm running 50mm carbon clinchers from yishun.

1599gr on my scale.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Ghostcode. What happened to the "handmade in"?


----------



## Ghostcode (Oct 1, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Ghostcode. What happened to the "handmade in"?


All 2011 Models AFAIK no longer have "Handmade in the USA" on the frame. They moved production across seas. I think the SuperSix's have been made across seas for a while now though, not just the 2011. I know the 2010 CAAD models were the last of their kind to be handmade in the USA.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Ghostcode. What happened to the "handmade in"?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226807



edit: interesting...you posted in that thread.


----------



## Shurenuff (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghostcode said:


> All 2011 Models AFAIK no longer have "Handmade in the USA" on the frame. They moved production across seas. I think the SuperSix's have been made across seas for a while now though, not just the 2011. I know the 2010 CAAD models were the last of their kind to be handmade in the USA.


Kinda confused at this response since the CAAD you posted (that I assume is yours) clearly has USA on the seat stay. It looks like the "Handmade in" portion may have been removed since there appears to be a faint impression of those words (best seen in the first pic). I believe that is what jlandry was referring to with his question.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

They're silver outline decals which got blown out against the white background. They're hard to see in the picture. The 9 in CAAD9 is the same way...

-R


----------



## Ghostcode (Oct 1, 2010)

Bad Ronald said:


> They're silver outline decals which got blown out against the white background. They're hard to see in the picture. The 9 in CAAD9 is the same way...
> 
> -R


Yeah, sorry I misinterpreted what question was being asked. I thought you were talking about the SS Hi-MOD, the CAAD9 has silver outline decals.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

This is the exact same bike I picked up last week. It is simply amazing



Ghostcode said:


> Sharp bikes AvantDale! What wheels are you rockin' on that Six13? Figured I'd help start this thread off with a bang, here are some recent pics of one of my best friends new bikes. 2011 SuperSix Hi-MOD RED


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

J T said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226807
> 
> 
> 
> edit: interesting...you posted in that thread.


I am well aware of the 2011 situation. This is not a 2011 bike.

I can see that others have vouched for me.:thumbsup: I've never heard of the silver stickers.


----------



## Shurenuff (Sep 25, 2009)

RyanM said:


> This is the exact same bike I picked up last week. It is simply amazing



Sweet bike indeed. Pics? 

Quick question, I thought the bike is spec'd with an SLK stem? Also, were the Ultremos swapped out on this particular bike?


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Shurenuff said:


> Sweet bike indeed. Pics?
> 
> Quick question, I thought the bike is spec'd with an SLK stem? Also, were the Ultremos swapped out on this particular bike?


It does come with a 100mm SLK stem and shwalbe tires.. looks like in this pic they were both swapped out

I had to swap my stem out for a 110mm. went with 3T arx team stem..
I will get some pics up at the end of the week once it stops raining here :cryin:


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Hustler One:


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, Nice white Dales in here. Here's my Caad9


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

J T said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226807
> 
> 
> 
> edit: interesting...you posted in that thread.


Look at the bike. The "Handmade in" part is missing. "USA" is still there. Also, on the top tube, it just says "CAAD", not "CAAD9". I see another bike with the same paintjob in this thread. Where those frames obtained that way from Cannondale?

EDIT: Now that I took a closer look, the text seems to be there. It's just a very light color.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

..next...


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Marcos_E said:


> Hustler One:













Sorry, not feel'n the specialized cranks at all...... maybe get some bontrager wheels :yikes:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

My bike shop has an aluminum '11 Synapse in white with blue highlights and it looked great.


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

*Cannondale Synapse*

Wifey's bike =)




Another one with my bike


----------



## Ghostcode (Oct 1, 2010)

Some nice looking bikes, I want to see more!


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

09 CAAD9 6 as it was when I brought it home, bought used. Unfortunately needed to replace the saddle as it has a crack in the base under my right cheek. Road it for a while this way finally broke down and bought a new saddle but cause I'm cheap I bought the original saddle that came on it stock until I have time and money to find something that may be better.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

pagong said:


> Wifey's bike =)


what wheels are those? super low spoke count!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I saw this 2011 Synapse at my bike shop for $1300. Mostly 105 with BB30. The tube manipulation looks like the new CAAD10 frames. It was well done.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

MarkZeus said:


> Wow, Nice white Dales in here. Here's my Caad9




seats now level


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> what wheels are those? super low spoke count!


It's an old Shimano WH-R540. I removed the stickers


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

CdaleNut said:


> seats now level


???. What you talkin about Willis? I ride it like that.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

jlandry said:


> I am well aware of the 2011 situation. This is not a 2011 bike.
> 
> I can see that others have vouched for me.:thumbsup: I've never heard of the silver stickers.












This is what happens when I post while I'm half asleep. I see where I misunderstood what you said.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

acckids said:


> I saw this 2011 Synapse at my bike shop for $1300. Mostly 105 with BB30. The tube manipulation looks like the new CAAD10 frames. It was well done.


I TOO saw a 2011 Synapse at my bike shop today....










And now it is sitting in my living room.  

I ordered it back in august and they finally got it in this week. I'm so glad I didn't get a 2010 red/white model. The blue and white looks GREAT in person!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

*Awesome bikes, guys! I'm jealous.*

Ahhhh sweeettt cdales...

<a href="https://photobucket.com/images/homer%20simpson%20drooling" target="_blank"><img src="https://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/armychick24/drooling-homer-simpson.jpg" border="0" alt="homer simpson drooling Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I ordered it back in august and they finally got it in this week. I'm so glad I didn't get a 2010 red/white model. The blue and white looks GREAT in person![/QUOTE]


The Aluminum Synapse don't get much press but they are impressive in person. Your '11 looks great. Post some pics w/o the clutter in the background.


----------



## baalan (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

acckids said:


> The Aluminum Synapse don't get much press but they are impressive in person. Your '11 looks great. Post some pics w/o the clutter in the background.


If I get some time on Monday, I'll take some pics with my real camera. I stripped it down...no dork disk or reflectors...looks much better. And the black tape looks much better than white, IMO. Also, 105 pedals.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

J T said:


> I TOO saw a 2011 Synapse at my bike shop today....And now it is sitting in my living room.


Keen to hear what the ride is like on the new Aluminum Synpase - would be great if you could post a thread about it as I'm debating between this and the carbon frame (is there really that much difference?)


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Also have an '09 white SuperSix but no pics.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

My new ride. Man, that blue looks great in the sun!


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Your 2011 Synapse looks great J T!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

neilcrumpton said:


> Your 2011 Synapse looks great J T!



I'll second that. This Synapse is a great buy for $1300. No real updgrades needed. Even the Tektro brakes felt solid. Quality frame, good components, average wheelset and great color combination.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

Just built it up yesterday. Rides like a champ.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

great bikes guys ! i have always liked white rides!


----------



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally bought a CAAD9-6, and it was on sale.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*CAAD9 BB30 w/Easton EC90SL painted fork*

56cm CAAD9 BB30 w/Easton EC90SL painted fork
thinking of selling frameset soon...


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

My 09 Super Six I have over 4k on this bike been all over Kansas and just got back from Levi's Granfondo in California and survived the King Ridge Mountain climbs,

I love this bike and plan on keeping it.

Midwestplaya


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*just built up*










and first shakedown ride just ahead. Campy Neutrons go nicely with the color scheme.

Using campy BB30 press in adapters. A little dubious about how these will hold up, but giving them a try.

edit: after first ride all seems very solid.


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> My 09 Super Six I have over 4k on this bike been all over Kansas and just got back from Levi's Granfondo in California and survived the King Ridge Mountain climbs,
> 
> I love this bike and plan on keeping it.
> 
> Midwestplaya


Additional pics taken yesterdays ride man these tubs wheels are fast.lol


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> and first shakedown ride just ahead. Campy Neutrons go nicely with the color scheme.
> 
> Using campy BB30 press in adapters. A little dubious about how these will hold up, but giving them a try.
> 
> edit: after first ride all seems very solid.


You did not use the BB30 Bearings?? Man BB30 is the way to go I have the Ceramic Enduro racing bearings on mines and the Hollowgram crank and I love it


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Midwest Playa said:


> You did not use the BB30 Bearings?? Man BB30 is the way to go I have the Ceramic Enduro racing bearings on mines and the Hollowgram crank and I love it


I gave it a bit of thought. Basically I bought the frameset and planned to move the group over from another bike. The thing is that I'm looking at in the $900 range for a Hollowgram crankset vs $20 for an adapter to Campy. The adapter won. I got feedback that the campy adapters work fine, but if I have a problem will go BB 30. The other cranksets I looked at like Sram and FSA would not be welcomed by the Campy group I think.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> I gave it a bit of thought. Basically I bought the frameset and planned to move the group over from another bike. The thing is that I'm looking at in the $900 range for a Hollowgram crankset vs $20 for an adapter to Campy. The adapter won. I got feedback that the campy adapters work fine, but if I have a problem will go BB 30. The other cranksets I looked at like Sram and FSA would not be welcomed by the Campy group I think.



Actually I would have done the same thing, cant go wrong w Campy Its a nice Build Bro

Congrats Cannondales Rock!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my 2011 SuperSix HiMod (warranty replacement frame for my 2008 Super Six)









replacing my 2008 Super Six (that's on it's way back to Cannondale for analysis and then the crusher)


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

bikerjulio said:


> The thing is that I'm looking at in the $900 range for a Hollowgram...


You're right - the Neutron Ultra's go nicely w/your frameset. If you decide on the Hollowgram, I'll soon be selling my 172.5 standard, black SL crankset (pictured above).


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I just got this one (2011 Rival): (will have better pics soon)










The SS "replaced" this one (Synapse 6, alloy, upgraded), I am keeping the Fulcrum wheels though


----------



## Merv_b (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's mine.

It's a CAAD9 BB30 (triple) in 54cm.


----------



## ando_assi (Jul 4, 2010)

does the job


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

2010 SuperSix (Ultegra).


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

View attachment 217540


Brownstone322 said:


> 2010 SuperSix (Ultegra).



Get Rid of that Ultegra and Slap some Sram Red:thumbsup:


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Cipollini Cannondale*

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/1996-mario-cipollini-cannondale-finally.html


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

merckxman said:


> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/1996-mario-cipollini-cannondale-finally.html



So Freaking Awesome Thanks sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I upgraded the wheels so here is another pic:


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

That Rival orange supersix is sick, very well done!!!


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just ordered this same bike on Saturday, dont be mad if i copy your build part for part and post my pics of it!!!! nice ride.


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

2011 supersix rival with upgraded 2011 kysirium elites and schwalbe ultremo tires


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

jd7707 said:


> 2011 supersix rival with upgraded 2011 kysirium elites and schwalbe ultremo tires



Just a Quick Question

Does it say anywhere that its made in china or taiwan?? Just curios I have an 09 and its the last model frame Made in USA I was wondering about that because on mine it has Made in USA

Dont get me wrong the Bike Looks Great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The only place you'll find a made in sticker is on the down tube. And it's removable. My 2011 was made in China. And I removed the sticker from the frame.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Its 50% white.


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think there made in taiwan now, supersix's were made in usa until 2008 i believe and caad series were built in the usa until 2010


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

jd7707 said:


> I think there made in taiwan now, supersix's were made in usa until 2008 i believe and caad series were built in the usa until 2010


The 2010s come with a sticker that says made in China on the frame and on the fork. The 2009 was the last Super to come from the US.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

jd7707 said:


> I think there made in taiwan now, supersix's were made in usa until 2008 i believe and caad series were built in the usa until 2010


2011 Super Six's are made in China!!


----------

